# Is It A Rhom?



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

What do you guys think?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

We'll need a better picture to id but could be a rhom


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Rhomb with cloudy eye.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

It could be a rhom or a it could be a comp. The reason I said comp is because the spots near the gill plate and the pectoral fins look a bit linear. The baody also looks a bit compact, Better pics would help. nice piranha though


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like a rhom from that pic but a better flank shot would help.


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a pacu variant called a rhompacu.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd say Rhom.. eyes look like they're getting red too...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

dude thats a rhom foshoo


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like a rhom to me!...


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Another shot.

From when he was younger.


----------

